# Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich



## shake (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe seit Samstag einen Miniteich.
Habe bisher noch null Erfahrungen mit Teichen.

Komme aus Darmstadt und wohne in einem Mietsgarten.
Daher auch (teilweise selbstauferlegt) nur wenig Möglichkeiten großartig was am Garten zu verändern oder _sehr_ viel Geld zu investieren.

Mein Freund würde jetzt glaube lachen, weil ich irgendwie doch einiges in den Garten stecke. ;-)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem niegelnagelneuen Miniteich:
   

Ich suche jetzt noch Anregungen wie ich den Teich schön und günstig verkleiden kann.
*Habt ihr spontan Ideen?*

Als absoluter Anfänger hoffe ich auch, dass die Pflanzen richtig ausgewählt sind und auch richtig platziert sind.
In den Teich kommt noch eine __ Wasserminze und __ Wasserpest.

Bis jetzt ist alles in Spielsand gesetzt. Auch in den Körben ist nur Sand.
Werde mich nun mal noch umschauen, wo ich günstig Kies bzw. kleine Steine herbekomme um die Töpfe noch zu verdecken.
Und noch nach Deko suchen. 

Achja, der Teich steht sehr sonnig.

Für Tipps und Anregungen bin ich immer offen! 

Hoffentlich klappt das alles so wie ich es mir vorstelle. *bibber*

Grüße von einer immernoch aufgeregten,
shake


----------



## Dilmun (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo!

Meine Version:
Ich hab genau den gleichen Mörteltrog. 
Ich hab ein Gerüst aus Ziegellatten gemacht und Reste von Brettern drum herum.


----------



## shake (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Wow, das sieht ja toll aus! 
Danke für die Idee!


----------



## shake (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Wielange dauert es eigentlich bis erste Tiere meinen Teich entdecken? Die direkten Nachbarn haben leider keine Teiche.

Und wie ist das mit Molchen und Fröschen, die packen das in einen nicht-eingebuddelten Teich bestimmt nicht rein, oder vielleicht doch? *hoff*


----------



## Dilmun (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

In meiner näheren Umgebung habe ich auch die einzige Wasserstelle. 

Ich hab meine Teichlein voriges Jahr angelegt. Da waren nur Gelsenlarven drinnen. Die hab ich - so gut es ging - herausgeholt. Die wirst du aber nicht meinen 

Heuer hatte ich __ Laubfrösche in den Teichlein. (siehe mein thread)

Ich glaub nicht, dass man das so allgemein sagen kann. Das ist doch sehr individuell. 
Viele Teichbesitzer haben __ Libellen, __ Molche, __ Frösche und __ Kröten. In meiner Gegend sind vorwiegend Laubfrösche zu Hause. Ich hatte auch schon Erdkröten und Schlingnattern, aber seit ich eine Katze habe, sehe ich sie nicht mehr. Entweder sie sind abgewandert, oder sie verstecken sich nur. 

Also lass dich überraschen.......


----------



## shake (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

danke für deine Antwort! 

Meinst du die __ Frösche und __ Molche schaffen es auch über den hohen Rand?

Gruß
Miriam


----------



## Dilmun (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo!
Das glaubst ja nicht, wie fix die das können. 

Ich hab mir auch am Anfang Gedanken gemacht. Und musste dann sehen, wie die Winzlinge überalll hin kommen. 
Ich hab meine Tröge und Töpfe - ich hab ja mehrere - so gestellt, dass Pflanzen über den Rand hängen und sie daher eine Möglichkeit haben hinein und heraus zu klettern.          Das wäre alles nicht notwendig gewesen. Aber es schaut halt auch natürlicher aus und wird auch gerne angenommen, weil die __ Laubfrösche ja gerne in "erhöhten" Positionen sitzen.  Und so hab ich es gelassen. 

Was ich noch vergessen habe, ich hab mit den Pflanzen __ Schnecken mitgekauft und die vermehren sich jetzt gut. 
Spitzschlammschnecken, Posthornschnecken und Tellerschnecken. 

Die kriegst aber auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Du kannst auch mit Blumentöpfen in verschiedenen Höhen eine art "Treppe" bauen. Das funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## shake (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

@Maja: Hmm, auch ne gute Idee. Ich seh schon, da wird noch viel gebastelt werden an dem Teich.

@Sonja: Cool, das beruhigt sehr.  Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das alles weiterentwickelt. 
Am Wochenende gehts erstmal auf Stein-Suche. ;-)
Bin auch ganz glücklich, dass das Wasser noch klar ist und bei dem Regenwetter diese Kahm(?)-Schicht erstmal weg ist.

Was kostet es eigentlich Pflanzen oder __ Schnecken und Co. zu verschicken? Hab da grade noch keinerlei Preis-Vorstellung.

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Freu mich über jede Erfahrung, Tipp oder Anregung.


----------



## Dilmun (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Miriam!

Ich hab die Posthörnchen in einer österreichischen Fischbörse gefunden. Innerhalb Österreichs hab ich 3 Euro für 10 Posthörnchen bezahlt. Alles zusammen - inklusive Porto.

Die waren in einer Filmdose in feuchtem Krepp mit ein wenig Futter. Und die wurden nur am Montag verschickt, damit sie auch ja nicht übers Wochenende bei der Post liegen bleiben. Ich wurde auch gebeten Rückmeldung zu geben, ob das Paket angekommen ist. Ich hab dann auch auf die Wassertemperatur geachtet, damit es keinen zu großen Temperaturunterschied gibt. 
Bei mir hat das gut funktioniert und alle haben sich gut eingelebt. 
Das müßte mit allen __ Schnecken gehen.

In Deutschland findest du sicher was. Oder du gibst in der Rubrik "Suche" deine Wünsche ein.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

hallo shake 

erstmal :willkommen hier im teichforum!

die verkleidungs-idee von sonjas mini-teich ist ja schon kaum noch zu toppen, solltest du was ähnliches planen, würde ich mich auch für relativ helles holz entscheiden, um die aufheizung durch die sonne nicht noch mehr zu fördern. wenn dein teichlein in der prallen sonne steht, wäre es evtl auch noch ne überlegung, es innen mit steinfolie (wobei ich steinvlies bevorzuge, da es "beweglicher" und anschmiegsamer ist) auszukleiden, eben wegen des aufheizens.

ich würde auch auf jeden fall noch ein stück ast, dicke baumrinde oder ähnliches "schräg" in dein teichlein legen, damit eventuelle "schiffbrüchige" tiere auch wieder über den glatten-steilen rand heraus kommen. 
das habe ich sowwohl bei meinen beiden "minis" (nen halbes weinfass als "fassteich" und ne eingebuddelte plastikwäschewanne als __ brunnenkresse-teich am fuß der kräuterspirale) als auch beim großen teich & bachlauf auch gemacht und bei uns werden diese "holzdecks" von fröschen auch sehr gerne als sonnenliege benutzt. 

ansonsten würde ich mir das mit der __ wasserminze nochmal überlegen, bzw. sie auf keinen fall in einen zu großen pflanzkorb packen, das ist ziemliches "unkraut", sprich die wuchert kräftig und das könnte in so nem kleinen teich zum problem werden.


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Miriam,:Willkommen2 bei den Teichbesessenen.
Warte doch mit den __ Schnecken erstmal ab. Vielleicht hast du ja mit einer Pflanze schon zufällig kleinen Schneckennachwuchs mitgekauft.
Mir geht es jedenfalls immer so.


----------



## shake (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

@Anja + Brigitte: Danke für eure Tipps! 
Waren gestern im Wald spazieren und haben dort auch ein schönes Stück Holz gefunden, was grade erstmal noch gewässert wird und dann in den Teich kommt. Außerdem noch ein paar Steine die ich schon abgeschrubbt habe und schon im Teich sind.

Helles Holz ist auch ein guter Tipp, danke!
Den Vlies gucke ich mir mal an, falls wir das Wasser nochmal ablassen müssen, wird der berücksichtig. ;-)

Und wegen den __ Schnecken, ok dann warte ich mal geduldig, vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück.
Mein Wasser wird jetzt auch grün... Aber vielleicht packen die Pflanzen das ja alleine.
Habe nochmal Pflanzen bestellt, damit ich auch wirklich genug drin habe. 

Mal noch eine andere Frage: Habe mir dieses Anti-Stechmücken-Zeug geholt. Mag die nämlich nicht wirklich haben, weder in den Regenfässern noch im Teich. So ein Mistviech aus meinem Garten hat letztes Jahr dafür gesorgt, dass ich Borreliose hatte. Habe es jetzt auch überall reingekippt. Wirkt auch schon super.

Aber tötet das wirklich nur die Larven der Stechmücken oder auch Larven von anderen Tieren??


----------



## shake (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

So und noch eine Frage, mein Vater hat mir vorgeschlagen, ich soll doch ein Mäuerchen machen anstatt Holz als Verkleidung zu nehmen, wäre viel wetterbeständiger.
Allerdings hat er keine Ahnung von Teichen, noch weniger als ich und ich hab ja schon nur das Wissen, was ich mir hier zur Zeit anlese. ;-)

Wie gut isolieren Steine den Teich, hilft das auch das Wasser kühler zu halten? Wenn ich da jetzt rote Backsteine nehmen würde, ist das dann zu dunkel?

Die Idee mit den Steinen finde ich insofern schön, weil ich ja auch Lücken lassen könnte und da dann Steingartenpflanzen reinsetzen könnte.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hi,

wenn Dein Teichlein in der Sonne steht, würde ich von roten Backsteinen Abstand nehmen. Nichts speichert die Wärme besser.


----------



## shake (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Ok, also doch besser Kalksandsteine... Sehen nur nicht so schön aus, aber gut, wenn die Löcher nicht nach oben/unten sondern zur Seite schauen, kann man die ja auch bepflanzen. ;-)
Und das Wasser bleibt kühler. 

Danke an Christine!


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

So, habe nun ein Stück schönes Holz im Teich und auch gleich noch eine Unterwasserpflanze dazu getan.
Ein paar Steine zur Deko haben sich auch schon in den Teich verlaufen.

Nur ist das Wasser grade ritzegrün, daher sieht man nicht viel vom alldem.
Habe mir nun mal ein paar Wasserflöhe geholt und gestern abend reingetan, die flitzen auch heute morgen noch munter durch die Gegend. Hatte bißchen Bedenken ob die Reste von dem Anti-Stechmücken-Zeug denen was anhaben können, was ich ab sofort auch nicht mehr in den Teich kippen werde, nachdem ich nun doch etwas mehr darüber gelesen habe. :-/ *Nur was kann ich natürliches gegen die Stechmücken-Larven tun?* Hab was gegen die Viecher, weil ich wie bereits erwähnt, durch eine Stechmücke in meinem Garten letztes Jahr Borreliose übertragen bekommen hab. Ok, die aus dem Teich müssten ja noch "sauber" sein, oder? ;-)

Weil ich zu ungeduldig war um abzuwarten ob ich durch die Pflanzen was eingeschleppt habe, habe ich mir nun eine Posthorn-Schnecke geholt, die sehen ja total witzig aus. Sie war heute morgen auch schon brav dabei die Algen von meinen Pflanzen abzufuttern.

Nun habe ich heute morgen ein kleines "Würmchen" entdeckt. Sieht bißchen aus wie die Larven der Mehlmotten. Hatte zwar sogar meinen Foto dabei, aber hab kein scharfes Foto hinbekommen. Der Wurm sieht transparent aus, aber mit braunen Ringeln. Ist ca. 1 cm lang. *Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?* Habe in den entsprechenden Themen so eine Larve/Wurm nicht entdeckt.

Und schon wieder Romane geschrieben. ;-)
Aktuelle Fotos werde ich heute oder morgen mal einstellen vom Teich.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Servus Miriam

Herzlich Willkommen



> Nur was kann ich natürliches gegen die Stechmücken-Larven tun?



Dieser Link gibt antwort darauf


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*



> Auf der Wasseroberfläche von naturnahen, d.h. fischschlosen Gartenteichen leben Wasserkäfer und Wasserwanzen, die die Weibchen fangen, bevor sie ihre Eier ablegen. In solchen Kleingewässern leben auch __ Käfer, __ Wanzen und Insektenlarven (Libellenlarven), die die Eier und die frisch geschlüpften Stechmückenlarven sofort fressen.
> Ein naturnaher Gartenteich ist deshalb die beste Prophylaxe gegen Stechmücken



Danke für den Link!
Hmm, aber ich hab doch leider noch gar keine Libellenlarven oder Käfer und Wanzen. :-/ Klar, wenn das System dann mal läuft, werde ich hoffentlich keine Stechmücken mehr haben, aber was mache ich bis dahin?
Hatte am WE die Wasseroberfläche komplett voll mit den Larven. :-/

Und ja ich achte darauf, dass nicht unnötiges Wasser offen rumsteht und kümmere mich auch um die Regenfässer. Klar bei den Nachbarn kann ich auch nichts tun... :-/ Übrigens wohne ich noch im Einzugsbereich wo sich auch die Rheinschnaken hinverirren. Also wir haben mehrere Sorten Stechmücken hier. Dieses Jahr sind die minikleinen Schnaken allerdings die fiesesten.

Danke für weitere Tipps, vorallem auch noch zu dem Würmchen! 
Falls das Würmchen heute abend noch da sein sollte, hole ich es mal aus dem Wasser und fotografiere es dann nochmal. Vielleicht klappts ja dann mit einem Foto.


----------



## Dilmun (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*



> Nur was kann ich natürliches gegen die Stechmücken-Larven tun?



Bewegtes Wasse mögen die Steckmückenlarven nicht. 

Ich hab eine kleine Pumpe, die einfach im Becken steht und das Wasser sprudelt und gluckert. Ich habe keinen Aufsatz montiert. In meinem kleinen Becken sollte es kein Springbrunnen sein, ganz abgesehen davon, dass von einem Springbrunnen das Wasser bei Wind über den Rand hinaus getragen wird. Das Sprudeln ist auch ein angenehmes entspannendes Geräusch.

Außerdem - je mehr die Oberfläche mit Pflanzen ( Seerosenblättern etc.)  bedeckt ist, desto weniger Mückenplage.


----------



## elkop (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

hallo shake,
was mich ein bissl wundert, ist die tatsache, dass du stechmückenzeugs in das teichlein kippst und DANN nachfragst, ob das eh so ok ist. wärs nicht besser, vorher zu fragen und dann zu kippen? rausnehmen kannst das zeugs ja wohl nimmer, auch wenn dir jemand hier gesagt hätte, nein, das zeug schadet den anderen tierchen...
nix für ungut, aber das war mein erster gedanke beim lesen. denn nach der verkleidung hast ja auch vorher gefragt, also warum nicht bei chemischer keule.


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Elke,

ja sorry. :-(
Da war ich etwas vorschnell. Durch die Wasserwechsel die ich zur Zeit mache, geht das Zeug hoffentlich schnell wieder raus. Und ich lerne gerne dazu um es dann in Zukunft besser zu machen. 

Asche über mein Haupt!


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

danke für deine Antwort. 
Habe eine Frage dazu: Diese Wasserbewegung macht der Seerose dann nichts aus? Deshalb habe ich bisher keine Pumpe reingesetzt, das Geräusch hätte ich aber schon auch gerne. *grins*

Wegen Pflanzen, ok, müsste in den nächsten Tagen eine Lieferung Wasserpflanzen bekommen, hier aus dem Forum.  Dann erledigt sich das Problem ja vielleicht. :beten




Dilmun schrieb:


> Bewegtes Wasse mögen die Steckmückenlarven nicht.
> 
> Ich hab eine kleine Pumpe, die einfach im Becken steht und das Wasser sprudelt und gluckert. Ich habe keinen Aufsatz montiert. In meinem kleinen Becken sollte es kein Springbrunnen sein, ganz abgesehen davon, dass von einem Springbrunnen das Wasser bei Wind über den Rand hinaus getragen wird. Das Sprudeln ist auch ein angenehmes entspannendes Geräusch.
> 
> Außerdem - je mehr die Oberfläche mit Pflanzen ( Seerosenblättern etc.)  bedeckt ist, desto weniger Mückenplage.


----------



## Dilmun (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hallo Miriam!

Ja, da hast du recht. Die Seerosen mögen bewegtes Wasser nicht so gerne. 
Ich hab ja nicht nur ein Becken und in den verschiedenen Becken probier ich verschiedenes aus. 
In dem holzverkleideten Trog, hab ich die kleine Pumpe. Wegen dem leisen Plätschern. Da ist die Hängematte und der Sitzplatz daneben. 
 
In anderen Becken hab ich vorwiegend die Seerosen. Das ist was besonders für's Auge. 
 
Und in wieder einem anderen habe ich nur Schwimmpflanzen - usw.
 
Ich wollte da auch ein klein wenig experimentieren. Mit Wassertiefe, Substrat und Nährstoffen. Bei den kleinen Teichlein geht das gut. 

Ich bin grade dabei ein Album zu erstellen. Da kannst dann schauen, wie ich das habe.


----------



## shake (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Hmm, ich seh schon, mein Freund hat doch Recht. Er hat noch so einen Fertig-Miniteich zu Hause rumliegen zum Einbuddeln. Er hat schon gefragt, ob er den noch mitbringen muss. ;-)
Nur wollte ich im Mietsgarten eigentlich keine großen Löcher buddeln. *nochmaldrübernachdenk* ;-)


----------



## Dilmun (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Das ist wieder mal ein Fall von "Teichvirusbefall". 
 - Willkommen in der Runde der Infizierten.


----------



## shake (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*



> Nun habe ich heute morgen ein kleines "Würmchen" entdeckt. Sieht bißchen aus wie die Larven der Mehlmotten. Hatte zwar sogar meinen Foto dabei, aber hab kein scharfes Foto hinbekommen. Der Wurm sieht transparent aus, aber mit braunen Ringeln. Ist ca. 1 cm lang. Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? Habe in den entsprechenden Themen so eine Larve/Wurm nicht entdeckt.



Heute früh, war die "Haut" von dem Würmchen komplett durchsichtig und innen drin waren noch so kleine braune "Krümmel". Es hängt mit bißchen Abstand (über Faden verbunden?) an einem Ast einer Wasserpflanze.

Was ist das???


----------



## shake (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal ein Fall von "Teichvirusbefall".
> - Willkommen in der Runde der Infizierten.



*grins* Kann schon sein. ;-)
Aber erstmal muss der eine Miniteich sich beweisen, oder ich mich... ;-)


----------



## shake (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Inzwischen hängen nur noch leere Hüllen im Wasser, aber mehr als nur die eine.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? Hab leider noch kein Foto machen können davon.

Ansonsten gibt es zu berichten, dass mein Wasser inzwischen wieder klar ist! *freu*


----------



## shake (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Habe neue Bilder gemacht, leider nur mitm Handy:


----------



## shake (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Werde demnächst mal bei Hanako-Koi vorbeifahren, die sitzen glücklicherweise bei mir ums Eck und haben viel an Teichtechnik.

Da werd ich mich mal nach einer Solarpumpe von Oase umschauen bzw. beraten lassen.
Strom verlegen geht leider nicht so einfach, vorallem auch weil es ein Mietsgarten ist und ich nicht einfach mal so den Boden umgraben kann um das Kabel unterirdisch zu verlegen. :-/

Ich hoffe ich finde was schönes, was einfach ein wenig entspannend plätschert! 

Und da ich meine inzwischen recht vielen Pflanzen eh mal neu anordnen muss, könnte ich bei der Gelegenheit auch die Pumpe mit reinpacken. 

Ich glaube die Sucht hat mich wirklich gepackt! ;-)


----------



## shake (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Neuling ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Miniteich*

Übern Winter habe ich mal getestet ob ich Pflanzen im Haus überwintern kann. Dabei haben sich vorallem die __ Schnecken prima vermehrt. ;-)
Irgendwann guckte mich dann mal eine größere Schnecke an. Bevor sie jetzt wieder raus in den Miniteich kam, hab ich mal noch ein Foto von ihr gemacht:
   

Ist das auch eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke oder ist es eine andere Sorte?
Die anderen Schnecken sind alle ca. 5 mm klein geblieben, nur die eine ist inzwischen schon ca. 2,5 bis 3 cm lang.

Danke!

Fotos vom Teich kommen bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder.


----------

